# So, Damasko is supposed to be a tool watch?



## abstruse1 (Mar 25, 2017)

(I'm gonna get a lot of flak (sorry) on this one.)

Tool watches. The first thing that name makes me think of is physical ruggedness, largely resistance to g-forces applied at any angle and any location on the watch. Of course, water resistance is important, as is the resistance to having the band ripped off (see ISO 6425 for many criteria).

So, if g-force resistance is paramount, why doesn't Damasko (and SINN) make quartz movement watches? It's my understanding that a well done quartz movement is much more resistant to damage from g-forces (while being lighter and, of course, way more accurate).

Okay, I know one answer -- mechanical watches are more popular with many people, and quartz movements are well represented in the cheaper watches. Sales rule. Follow the money.

But still, do you want maximum ruggedness or maximum "I prefer mechanical" factor?

Finally, one observation. The length Damasko and SINN go to for a scratch resistant case really doesn't have anything to do with ruggedness. Just saying.

I'm ducking down behind the barricades now...


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I think you answered your own questions.


----------



## Ventenberry (Sep 27, 2015)

> But still, do you want maximum ruggedness or maximum "I prefer mechanical" factor?


I think it's a studious question that I have been pondering myself for several months. Although some may argue, quartz undoubtedly is a more durable movement in regards to shock resistance. Mechanical's should have the longevity edge over several decades though when you consider the aging of electronics vs. mechanical and the ability to replace parts on each type of movement.

Marathon and Sinn both have tough tool watches with quartz and mechanical movements. So, I don't see having quartz in your watch lineup as being a bad thing marketing wise. If the rest of the watch is built to high standards then the movement is just an individual preference. That being said, I'm doubtful Damasko will ever produce a quartz watch. Just doesn't seem to be their focus.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Post moved. Neither a review nor an article. Just a post, right ?

The Damasko DC 56 got tested up to 12G at EADS. Not sure but I think the watch can take more than your wrist. And yes, I prefer mechanical.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

The most obvious advantage of an auto over a quartz is that your auto is unlikely to suffer death-by-battery while you're timing something dreadfully important.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sinn has some awesome tool watches with quartz movements. They also make special editions for GSG 9 and KSK so I think they are the real deal. Those guys put their watches (and every other atricle of clothing/gear) through more in a training day then we do in 10 years.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Interesting question and as Briang said GSG9 will put watches through a lot of stress... and if you were being issued a Sinn would you be overly bothered about banging it? I have a couple of so called tool watches and I am long past the tool testing days I used be in 🤣 but I still don a 5600 when the going gets tough... Simon, Damasko, they are nice watches though and it is my head, not the watch that refuses to accept it as a tool watch


----------



## blue max (Jul 25, 2017)

I managed to drag a Sinn watch off a side table onto a screed floor (no covering at all). It was about two feet and ended up face down. My heart was in my mouth while I inspected to see how bad the damage was. But there was absolutely nothing. Nada.

That to me, is a tool watch. It can withstand the day to day challenges it is likely to encounter and still look immaculate. 

In a more hostile environment, condition is probably of a secondary importance. It will only be as good as the movement.

So, if you need a watch that can forgive minor indiscretions and not look beat up, tool watches will fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## Flyer (Dec 22, 2006)

So unless you're a fighter pilot, stunt pilot or race car driver, you probably won't be pulling over 1g, so does it really matter? I was in the USAF, NO ONE wore their expensive mechanical watch. Casio G-shock for me, they're lighter and didn't matter if they got banged up.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

OP, according to the Damasko website their watches are categorized as 3-Hand Models, Chronographs, and Special Models, which are called Hunting or Outdoors. I do not see where they call them a Tool Watch.

And quite frankly I do not understand your ruggedness comment. It only applies to G-force?


----------



## abstruse1 (Mar 25, 2017)

AFAIK, Damasko doesn't use the term "tool watch."

if not g-forces, what would ruggedness apply to?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ruggedness applies to a piece of equipment which is strong and is designed to last a long time, even if it is treated roughly.
Any good dictionary, Oxford Dictionary of Advaned English comes to my mind, could have given you that simple answer, no ?

Edit: you seem to use „rugged" in the same context, no ?



> It seems that quartz watches (high end, anyway) are more rugged than their mechanical counterparts.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Labels can be subjective, so "tool" and "rugged" can represent different things to different people. 

As someone pointed out above, military people usually wear cheap digital watches when "working". Gshock's seem to be very popular. Before quartz, during the war in Vietnam, Seiko 6105 were discovered by US soldiers on R&R in Japan to be a more durable replacement for the government issued watches. So much so that Seiko introduced the 6309, which was more affordable for GI's, and made its way into the PX's.

As another poster stated above, mechanical divers are often worn by actual divers (in the water, not at a desk like most of us) as a back up incase their dive computer fails (battery). "Durable" in that case would probably entail ISO 6425, which by the way ALSO includes standards for shock, magnetic, and salt water resistance, as well as visibility in the dark and bezel. 

Many commercial pilots seem to wear modest to expensive pilot watches. Of the few times anyone has ever noticed the watch I had on, 2 were airline pilots who noticed my Damasko DA47. But flying commercial is compared to driving a bus, and not to a fighter pilot pulling multiple G's routinely. FYI: only a race car driver would compare what he does to flying a fighter aircraft ... no fighter pilot would ever compare what HE does to driving ANY ground vehicle (or air vehicle that can't pull at least 1 G), and would only chuckle at the misguided race car driver who compere himself to a fighter pilot .

My "tool" watch is a 17 (maybe 18?) year old solar powered, atomic time Casio Pathfinder that I wear when I'm using tools: yard work, home repairs, and sports, etc. Always accurate, no batteries. 

I think there can be levels of "tool". 

Damasko is a "tool" watch to me in the sense that it among the most rugged mechanical watches available. It is engineered for demanding environments such as manufacturing facilities, laboratories, airplanes, and other places were magnetic and shock resistance well above average for most mechanical watches is required. It is WR to 100M, which is more than most watches. And the case is impervious to things that would stretch and gouge just about any other watch. 

A "tool" watch should be "over engineered": in addition to the above, Damasko's ceramic ball bearing system use on the bezel is one of the best on the market as far as how it is engineered (some people may not care for it, but you can't take away that is unique and extremely precise). Same for the SS bracelet. 

On that note, a tool watch should have drilled lugs ... over engineering AND practicality, all two little holes...

To me, another key function of "tool" is precision, which translates to accurate in a watch. The two I have owned are among the most accurate out of the box watches I have owned. And unlike some, have maintained that accuracy over any so-called break in period. I can't say that for most other similar watches I have owned.

It's not a watch I'd wear to build a house, go into combat, fly an F22, or gas dive (not that i do any of those things). But I could, if i wanted to, wear it for just about any other activity.


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

A tool is an implement with a purpose. "Tool" does not, really, mean "rugged," except that it be up to the job it was meant to do. Don't, for instance, drop a torque wrench and expect it still to read accurately. Intended use of a tool is its character, not a definition of its ability to absorb abuse.


----------



## Ventenberry (Sep 27, 2015)

From Merriam Webster's Watch Dictionary: Tool Watch: 1. not a dress watch 2. a watch with a specific function, i.e. chronometer 3. a watch with design features that go beyond normal engineering standards to meet a distinct purpose i.e. "ice hardened steel" 4. an inexpensive watch that can be used without care of damaging the watch 5. a watch that can be used in a variety of harsh environmental conditions without failing.

Is the dictionary missing anything?


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

abstruse1 said:


> AFAIK, Damasko doesn't use the term "tool watch."
> 
> if not g-forces, what would ruggedness apply to?


Damasko states that the case of their DA 36 is ice-hardened to 60 HRC or 710 HV (Vickers scale). So this must have something to do with taking more "G-Forces" than regular steel, but I'm no engineer.
In other words, if you put just the case sideways in a crushing machine, in my mind the Damasko case will take more G-Forces to crush than one made of normal steel. I may be incorrect on this but just sayin'.
Plus it's a through hardening, not an egg-shell like Sinn uses in their Tegiment process.

Is it a "tool watch," I'm not sure. I like the look of it a lot but it has no functions other than day/date. Personally, I think it looks more like a pilot's watch than a tool watch.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

I think I found it!

About Our Company | ToolWatch


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> <...>
> 
> Damasko is a "tool" watch to me in the sense that it among the most rugged mechanical watches available. It is engineered for demanding environments such as manufacturing facilities, laboratories, airplanes, and other places were magnetic and shock resistance well above average for most mechanical watches is required. It is WR to 100M, which is more than most watches. And the case is impervious to things that would stretch and gouge just about any other watch.
> 
> ...


Well put.

Agree on the precision. I am impressed with the two Damaskos I've owned. DA 44 settled in at +0.5spd. DA 36: +1.5spd. Wow.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

An Exacto knife is a tool. So is a Stihl chain saw.

Both are suitable to the task of deforming wood.


----------



## preciousvapor (Oct 19, 2007)

My daughter accidentally dropped my D36 from 4' onto a tile floor. Trying to be a good dad I resisted yelling. Concerned that something had been knocked loose I sent it off to the A.D watchman.com. The watched checked out fine with nary a scratch. However, when it comes to wrenching on things in the garage I strap on my G-Shock.


----------

